
Invasive, secretive “bossware” tracking workers - theBashShell
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/06/inside-invasive-secretive-bossware-tracking-workers
======
threatofrain
Same discussion at same link.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23717964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23717964)

------
branon
Anybody have experience with Veriato? Would like to know if/when it's running
and which processes to kill. Could run a script in the background that checks
for and kills the bossware. Assuming the worker has local admin on a typical
Windows PC.

~~~
josephcsible
> Assuming the worker has local admin on a typical Windows PC.

Big assumption. I feel like most places that would install bossware wouldn't
give you local admin.

~~~
branon
It's not necessarily that the privileges have been given freely, moreso that
they were acquired.

